
Jo HTML5 Mobile App Framework - ggasp
http://joapp.com/
======
metachris
Looks interesting, but the homepage and the video don't provide enough
information.

* It should show a few reference apps / examples

* The 12 minute video is horrible -- way too long just to show one demo app on 5 different devices. The text spoken in the background makes it even more boring. All this should be shown in 2 to 3 minutes!

* What I'd really like to see is a video of maybe 5 minutes, where they develop a simple app from scratch! Could even copy and paste parts of the code, but it would show the whole workflow. That could just make the difference for people to give it a try!

I think for the author, persistence is the key. If he keeps working on it and
gets a few people to contribute, this could become a very nice mobile HTML5
app library!

------
davebalmer
Hey folks, appreciate the comments! Another relevant thread you might want to
check: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1415480>

@metachris sorry the video format didn't work for you, but you're lucky I made
quite a few takes with it -- my first try was 37 minutes of unfocused babble
(instead of only 12 minutes of unfocused babble).

I plan to have followup videos which walk through coding up an app from
scratch. Actually, I find screencasts tedious to make. I'm very comfortable
giving talks in front of people, but something about sitting and talking to my
laptop doesn't sit right. :)

And persistence is underway. Jo is built from my game UI library that is about
a year old now. Jo is also my fifth JavaScript framework, and first to be made
open source. I'm in it for the long haul. :)

@karanbhangui Thanks! The nice part about mitigating most platform issues
through CSS is that apps should degrade pretty well without much JS fiddling.
I plan to continue to push into less capable web platforms, though I really
could use some help testing from folks who have those devices.

Check the docs: <http://joapp.com/docs/#Class%20Heirarchy> a lot of the
widgets are up and running. Noticeable gaps which are due to be in the beta
are: select (popup selection), knob, slider, checkbox, tab, option, and typed
input like numeric and email. These have been lower on my list because they're
all extension of core Jo UI elements.

------
karanbhangui
Great start, looks promising. Few questions:

* Do you plan to support non-fully css3 compliant devices like Blackberry Bold 9000? jQuery Mobile due for release in a week should be.

* Are the current widgets limited to the few in the demo: list, button, popup? Any guidelines on how to create new ones?

Thanks.

